# Just a few more days... scared



## Nat (Sep 29, 2001)

Hi girls!Finally, after a three-month wait, I am going to see my GYN on Monday, the 28th. Don't know what to expect: the pelvic pain is persisting and I still feel like a lump around my uterus. Naturally, since the three ultrasounds did not show anything, I don't know if he'll do more than put me on the pill. I'm sort of anxious to go but sort of scared to find out what he thinks about this whole thing. I don't think that my health has improved in any way - actually, it probably got worse







- since my IBS started five months ago. On the same day, I'm also undergoing a small bowel follow-through... Hope everything will be alright so I can start concentrating on what I eat rather than worrying about what is wrong with me







.Just needed to talk...Nat


----------



## cgd21 (Nov 28, 2001)

Dear Nat-I'm been following your posts and I'm glad that your appointment is almost here. The anticipation is almost always worse than the actual event.We seem to have some of the same problems. I've been having pelvic pain now for 6 months and this is the first year I did not see my gyn. I've been convinced that it's ovarian or colon cancer and I almost didn't even care anymore. However, since getting hooked on this board and getting really kind and uplifting advice, I called my gastro. today and made an appt. for Feb.1. I've never had a colonoscopy and I know that is what he'll want to do. And I'll do it!I wish you the best and will stay tuned to hear how it all turns out.Cynthia


----------



## 143Angel (Jun 4, 2001)

Nat, I hope you feel better soon. Why do you have to wait so long to see your Doc? Seems like the problems you've been having that your doc would have seen you right away.Well again I hope you will feel better soon, and my prayers are with you.  Donna


----------



## beth_crocker1 (Nov 7, 2000)

Nat, good luck with your appointment. I know how anxious you must feel after waiting what seems like an eternity. Let us know how things go.


----------



## Nat (Sep 29, 2001)

Thanks all for the support... Only one more day







Nat


----------



## Jeanne D (Nov 14, 2001)

Nat,By tomorrow night at this time, your appt will long be over. At least once you are examined and find out what is going on , it should put your mind at ease, somewhat.Good luck tomorrow, hope all is well.JeanneKeep us posted please


----------



## jane93 (Jan 21, 2000)

Nat,Let us know how things went. I hope you feel better.Jane


----------



## Nat (Sep 29, 2001)

Hi everybody!Just wanted to give you the latest news...The upper GI series went well. Will get the results in about two weeks. I must digest very quickly since I was in and out of the place in one hour. According to the nurse, it was a record time... mind you, I'm only 5"1', 100 pounds, but still, my gut feeling - no pun intended







- is that the doc did not think it was necessary to go any further.As for the GYN, he did a pelvic test and suspects (as I did) adenomyosis. Since my three ultrasounds were normal, as well as my Pap test, he is pretty confident that it is the right diagnosis. He says my uterus was tender and bigger than the usual. Plus, with my history of pelvic pain, painful, heavy and long periods - which was a drastic change from the way it used to be even two years ago - he knew that I fitted the "usual" pattern associated with adenomyosis. Now, where does that live me in terms of IBS? Well, I still find that I react to some food and from what I have read, endometriosis and/or adenomyosis are often associated with IBS.The GYN will treat me with hormones to cut down my period by 50% and will see my again in three months. By then, if the pelvic pain is still there, he will try injections and if that fails, he will proceed wiht a hysterectomy. Problem is, this type of operation does not always get rid of the pain. I think I got a long road ahead of me.Well, sorry about being so lenghty... I am some releived to have a diagnosis







.Thanks for all your support and kind words!Nat


----------



## Jeanne D (Nov 14, 2001)

Hey Nat,Thanks for keeping us posted ! I know you are relieved that the tests are done, and I am sure the results will be good.Now you can relax !!Take care


----------



## beth_crocker1 (Nov 7, 2000)

Nat, its good to hear you are finally getting somewhere. Im glad you are getting some answers. Maybe things will be much easier for you now that youve at least got some insight as to what is going on. Like you said , it may be a long road ahead but it sounds like things will turn out good for you. Good luck


----------



## HipJan (Apr 9, 1999)

Hi. FYI, I had lap surgery 1-1/2 years ago and was diagnosed as probably having adeno. (it's almost impossible to get an official diagnosis without having a hysterectomy and major biopsy). I've had pelvic pain for 2-1/2 years, though it is not as bad now as previously, probably because I use progesterone cream. I've also had horrendous cramping (but I've always had that) that also is somewhat relieved by pro. I feel as if my uterus must be enlarged (and a GI doc said it looked puffy when doing a colonoscopy) and that at times it presses against my bladder and gives me pressure there. My gyno. doc was very casual about it all and didn't suggest doing any treatment for it, so I did my own (the cream). She'd said if it got bad enough I could have a hyster.At any rate, do some reading about adeno. I hope you feel better!


----------



## Nat (Sep 29, 2001)

Hi Hip Jan,My GYN concluded to adeno because my uterus was "boggy" (at least 2 to 3 cm more than it should be) and very tender to the touch. He did explain to me that the only way that he could "officially" diagnose it would be with a hysterectomy. The pathologist would then be able to "open it" and take a look. Since all my ultrasounds were normal, as well as my pap test, he said he was pretty confident with his diagnosis. He is very proactive in that domain and treats a lot of these cases... He said that there is no way that I should live with such pain for the rest of my life or until menopause. He is going at it with a very conservative treatment and will see me again in three months. In the past, I underwent a laparascopy for the same type of pain. However, little did we know that it was inside my uterus and not outside. Well, it is a relief to know what was causing all my symptoms; however, it still does not solve my bowel problems (which, from what I have read, might be connected to this condition). I am starting to read about this subject and if you have any suggestions in terms of books or web sites, I'm open to your suggestions... Thanks all of you for being there... This BB is of great help!Nat


----------



## HipJan (Apr 9, 1999)

Hi, Nat. Maybe I should have your GYN doc! I didn't know they could see bogginess without a lap, so this is interesting to me. Yes, I was told I have a boggy uterus too. My doc didn't think my adeno. was causing all my gyno pain. Unfortunately, I think I've been suffering from a combination of 1) adeno., 2) chronic cysts, 3) hormonal fluctuations, 4) oversensitive nervous system. Between all these not too fun - but better with the pro. cream. Hopefully, you will do better with some hormones so that you don't have to have a hyster. But I'm with you on ending that awful pain one way or another! Good luck.


----------

